# Suggestions on singing?



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Before I adopted Kirby, and he lived at the rescue, he would sing to himself in his mirror. When we adopted him though, he wouldn't do anything more than chirp. I had figured that maybe he was just adjusting, and that seems to have been true, because now he'll talk whenever he wants attention and chirps and wolf whistles sometimes. I've only heard him sing once, though, since bringing him home. Do you guys have any suggestions on encouraging him to sing? I've been whistling along with music everyday when he's in my room while I'm doing my schoolwork, but he doesn't seem to be getting the hint. I've also played videos of other tiels singing and chirping, and while he's definetly interested, it doesn't seem to encourage him to sing. Sometimes he'll chirp, as if to say "hey, I hear another cockatiel", but he won't sing. 

I've been able to increase his general vocalizations (chirping and talking) by rewarding him with millet spray whenever he talks. He doesn't give me any opportunities to reward him for singing, though, so the millet reward system doesn't really work for singing 

Any suggestions?

Also, for the heck of it, I included a video of him singing in the morning, here's the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYGXDw7OpIU


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Just play more videos of cockatiels singing. It will encourage him to do the same. You can even play his singing back to him.


----------

